# Identify this Murray Road Bike?



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

This is my 1975 Murray 27" road bike. 2x10 speeds, Shimano shifters, Diacompe brakes. Just restored it last month. Everything is original/correct except the seat and rack.

Anyone know the model?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

oh, sometimes it's so hard to be polite....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I didn't even know they had models.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

In my professional opinion (remember--I'm a pro), I'd say that your model of Murray is the Bumblebee, as the paintjob suggests.

Ride long, ride hard.


----------



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

For your information, I bought this bicycle when I was a teen back in 1975, and have had it ever since. Probably have more miles on that bike than most members here have on theirs. 

So excuse me for not spending a few grand on a road bike when all I got paid was about $3.50 hr working in a small engine shop after school. 

It has sentimental value to me, and I really enjoy riding it. Brings back lots of nice memories. 

Yes, Murray did have models. This is one of the last American made models before being shipped over seas. 

If it's not up to your standards, too bad! :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That's good. How many Bumblebees did they end up making?


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

You just restored it last month and you weren't smart enough to memorize or take photos of the model name before you sanded and repainted it?

Oh, I'm sorry.

Not to mention the fact that you've owned it for THIRTYSEVEN YEARS.......


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

FWIW,
This is a vintage mountain bike forum with a focus on classic old mountain bikes. If you are feeling friction it is because you are showing a restored skinny tired road bike to a bunch of people who have a passion for vintage mountain bikes. Granted there are plenty here who have a passion for all two wheeled vehicles. You will probably get better feedback and appreciation on a different forum. Try the CABE, bikeforums, oldroads, Ratrodbikes, Classic Rendezvous. A little different audience then here. Congratulations on your restore. I know how gratifying it can be. 
T


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

mild steel frame, one piece cranks, stem mounted shifters and no brazeons

it looks shiney


----------



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

Drummerboy1975 said:


> You just restored it last month and you weren't smart enough to memorize or take photos of the model name before you sanded and repainted it?
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that you've owned it for THIRTYSEVEN YEARS.......


Did it ever occur to you that after 37 years the decals have long since worn off from extensive use? Come on! Use that muscle between your ears for something positive for a change.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm with drummerboy. If you bought it new, it probably had decals with the model name on it. Kinda hard to believe you don't remember, or didn't take any photos of it in original condition.

Your appreciation for bicycles is echoed here. We love bikes. But this is very focused sub-forum, to put it nicely. We like to look at vintage mountain bikes. Fat tires, lightweight metals, and quality builders. Your bike has none of these qualities. Best of luck finding the information you are looking for.


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

does it weigh 37 pounds?

I thinks its a Murray "Sebring"


----------



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> That's good. How many Bumblebees did they end up making?


Silly girl. This is a bicycle forum. You need to ask that question on a Chevy forum.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Mark42 said:


> Silly girl. This is a bicycle forum. You need to ask that question on a Chevy forum.


ha! funny. :thumbsup:


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Mark42 said:


> Silly girl. This is a bicycle forum. You need to ask that question on a Chevy forum.


*Bumblee is and will always be a VW Bug*.:nono:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

longfinkillie said:


> *Bumblee is and will always be a VW Bug*.:nono:


F'in' A right brotha!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Congratulations on keeping that turd of a bike for all these years. Don't be upset at us because we're not stroking you over it. 

Pretty sure the model is a Murray Potmetal Leadbrick.


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

Rumpfy said:


> Congratulations on keeping that turd of a bike for all these years. Don't be upset at us because we're not stroking you over it.
> 
> Pretty sure the model is a Murray Potmetal Leadbrick.


DING! DING! DING!

OK, everyone can stop posting.

We found the member with the smallest penis!

Congratualations to Rumpfy for showing his true colors! And his personality disorder!

:thumbsup:


----------



## jettore (Apr 12, 2011)

Try the Vintage forum at Bikeforums.net. You might have some better luck. Not a lot of Murray guys there but you never know.


----------



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

jettore said:


> Try the Vintage forum at Bikeforums.net. You might have some better luck. Not a lot of Murray guys there but you never know.


Thank You!

And thanks to doc Zox for a useful post!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

doc Zox said:


> does it weigh 37 pounds?
> 
> I thinks its a Murray "Sebring"





Mark42 said:


> Thank You!
> 
> And thanks to doc Zox for a useful post!


So, it's a Sebring? Or is it 37 pounds?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mark42 said:


> DING! DING! DING!
> 
> OK, everyone can stop posting.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how you determined that I have personality disorder, but that small penis thing is spot on!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> but that small penis thing is spot on!





Mark42 said:


> We found the member with the smallest penis!


Gross, guys.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark42 said:


> We found the member with the smallest penis!


Right, because only the biggest d1cks ride Murrays.


----------



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

cousineddie said:


> Right, because only men with the biggest d1cks ride Murrays.


There. I fixed it for you.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope someone gets flagged for offending people and hurt feelings..


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

mod please enter this post into the classic of all time threads...humorous read from the start


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> mod please enter this post into the classic of all time threads...humorous read from the start


Consider it a bday gift.  hbd!!


----------



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

I think it's a 1975 Murray Henway. 

What's a Murray Henway you ask?

About 37lbs.


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)

i wants rep powers for my contributions dang nabit


----------



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

doc Zox said:


> i wants rep powers for my contributions dang nabit


Done!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

"This is my 1975 Murray 27" road bike. 2x10 speeds"

Murray had a 10 speed cluster before Shimano?

Hot dang! Who knew?

Model: Murray "Tour De Fred"


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Are we going to get a ride report, or what?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I think the full model name is Murray Sebring POS. Or maybe its just a POS.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Ya should've opted for the "R" model, which comes with a titanium kickstand.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee.


Zing!!!!

I mean, sting!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

I need a beer....


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

This bike is more bumble than bee.

OK, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Bravo to this thread ladies and gentleman! :yesnod:


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

If you put a mirror on that bike so you could look at your self, You could change gear without moving your hands.


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

Mark42: I hope you are able to get out this weekend and ride your Murray


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Psst.... Buddy:If you want cred here you have to post DRIVESIDE pics. Non-driveside pics smell of n00b.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Austin Dave said:


> Psst.... Buddy:If you want cred here you have to post DRIVESIDE pics. Non-driveside pics smell of n00b.


In the case of a Murray or similar heap, non-driveside pics are better.


----------



## doc Zox (Sep 16, 2010)




----------

